# What does “het” “hypo” etc mean?



## Licespray (Jul 24, 2019)

Amateur question: can someone explain what all the terms mean? Like “100% het” or “66% het”, “hypo”, double, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 24, 2019)

100% het - means it 100% carries the gene buts its not visual (imagine a wild looking darwin, carrying albino gene) - off spring of an animal showing the gene x with an animal that is 100% carrying the gene but not showing it

66% het - just means out of the clutch there will be animals that are carrying the gene and animals not carrying the gene, as you can't tell which is which (because they both arent SHOWING the gene) its a 66% / 50/50

Hypo - reduced black, good hypo bredli will have no black around their banding for example

Double means it carries 2 morphs, usually 2 morph will make a new single morph


----------



## Licespray (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow! Fantasic answer.

So is Het the albino gene?


----------



## Southernserpent (Jul 24, 2019)

Il try and explain it a bit better but I am by no means an expert so if I get it wrong please correct me
-100% het means it is carrying a resssesive gene and is always produced when one parent is a visual for that recessive gene.
- 66% het is from a 100% het to 100% het pairing the odds from that clutch are 25% visual, 50% het(normal) 25% normal or wild type.
So out 3 normals 2 could be hets but you can't tell which ones until you prove them out by breeding so that makes it a 66% chance.
- 50% het is from a 100%het to normal pairing where all the babies look normal or wild type and 50% are possible hets carrying the visual gene
- double hets are like BI69aze said are carrying 2 recessive genes but don't show them visually. The odds get more confusing when you add multiple genes in the mix but if you mess around with morph markets morph calculator you can wrap your head around it.
This is the best I can do at explaining what can be a complex topic. Especially when you start talking about incomplete dominent mutations which are essentially a visual het for what we call a super. It could be explained in a more scientific way if anyone wants to have a crack. But I hope what I wrote made sense


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 24, 2019)

Licespray said:


> Wow! Fantasic answer.
> 
> So is Het the albino gene?


het just means its carrying any gene "het axanthic" "het albino" etc

Southern definitely explained it better than I 

I believe @Sdaji works with genetics


----------



## Licespray (Jul 24, 2019)

Nah you guys did great.

So a Het can look just like a normal wild form? I’ve been looking at classifieds online and scratching my head (the most recent being olives that were “Het” but looked normal to me. Makes sense now!)

Thanks everyone!


----------

